# Ist Streaming legal? Jetzt entscheidet der Europäische Gerichtshof



## sascha (25 April 2017)

*Ist Streaming legal? Oder verhalte ich mich rechtswidrig, wenn ich Streaming-Dienste im Internet nutze, deren Quellen fragwürdig sind? Über diese Fragen entscheidet jetzt der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) – mit Folgen für viele Fans von Streams.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2017/0...l-europaeischer-gerichtshof-entscheidet-10516


----------



## jupp11 (27 April 2017)

Das Urteil ist gesprochen: https://images.derstandard.at/2017/04/26/EuGhCP170040DE.pdf


----------



## jupp11 (27 April 2017)

heftige Reaktionen im WWW  https://www.google.de/search?hl=de&...=de&gl=de&authuser=0&tbm=nws&q=streaming+eugh

ein ausführlicher Kommentar:
https://www.wbs-law.de/urheberrecht/eugh-zu-streaming-72808/


> EuGH – Streaming von illegal verbreiteten Kinofilmen ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung – eine Abmahnwelle ist dennoch nicht zu erwarten


----------

